# Women and horses



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While it sounds awesome as art...It might be better off posted in the Saloon. Just to keep the younger eyes away! LOL 

I would love to see your finished drawing though. Sounds like a great concept for a piece.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

umm, how can you get in the saloon? I'm 21 and cant access it.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm 19 and also can't access it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Send a PM to the Admin. The Admin._ only_, not any of the Mods.

If you're old enough, he'll give you access.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Give the lady long hair to cover her top half....? A bum is a bum, so seeing that wouldnt really matter._


----------

